# Έχει οκτάωρο ο μεταφραστής; Τέσσερις από τους καλύτερους απαντούν



## cougr (Jul 30, 2021)

Οι ερωτήσεις​_1. Έχει, στ’ αλήθεια, ωράριο η δουλειά του μεταφραστή;

2. Ποιο είναι το δυσκολότερο στην διαδικασία μιας μετάφρασης;

3. Ποιο βιβλίο σας έχει παιδέψει περισσότερο από άλλα μέχρι στιγμής;

4. Και για ποιο βιβλίο «στενοχωρηθήκατε» που τελείωσε η μετάφρασή του, γιατί ήταν συντορφιά για εσάς και ταξίδι;

5. Έχετε κάποια ρουτίνα; (πχ.πολύ πρωινές ή βραδινές ώρες, κατανάλωση καφέ, κάποια συγκεκριμένη μουσική υπόκρουση κλπ…)

6. Ποιο είναι το πρώτο βιβλίο που μεταφράσατε και ποιο το πιο πρόσφατο;

7. Πώς αποφασίζει κανείς να γίνει μεταφραστής; Είναι μια δουλειά από την οποία βιοπορίζεται; Τι συνέβη στην δική σας περίπτωση;

8. Χρησιμοποιείτε ηλεκτρονικά ή χάρτινα λεξικά;

9. Ποιο διάσημο έργο της παγκόσμιας λογοτεχνίας θα θέλατε να μεταφράσετε κάποια στιγμή;

10. Τι ξεχωρίζει, κατά την άποψή σας, μια καλή από μια μέτρια ή κακή μετάφραση;









Έχει οκτάωρο ο μεταφραστής; Τέσσερις από τους καλύτερους απαντούν | in.gr


Τέσσερις μεταφραστές απαντούν σε δέκα ερωτήσεις και φωτίζουν τον τρόπο με τον οποίο εργάζονται, αλλά και τις προκλήσεις του επαγγέλματός τους




www.in.gr




_


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2021)

Και επειδή μου αρέσουν τα παραδείγματα (παλιό φιλολογικό μου κουσούρι) πόσες φορές βρίζουμε στα ελληνικά κάποιον αποκαλώντας τον «πουτάνας γιε;» Ποτέ. Θα τον πούμε κάθαρμα, παλιάνθρωπο κλπ. To «πουτάνας γιε» είναι κακή μετάφραση για μένα, τόσο για το «hijo de puta» από τα ισπανικά όσο και για το «son of a bitch» από τα αγγλικά.

Μαρία Χατζηεμμανουήλ


----------

